# Dirk doesn't think he should be an All-Star



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "Averaging whatever, 15, 16 points, I don't think you should be an All-Star," Nowitzki said. "But we'll just have to wait and see. I think there is a lot of great young talent in this league that deserves to go. I think LaMarcus Aldridge has been stiff the last couple of years. He's a great young player, fun to watch. You know Blake and Love are playing great. There is a lot of talent at my position."
> 
> Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant, Boston Celtics power forward Kevin Garnett and San Antonio Spurs power forward Tim Duncan are the only players with longer active All-Star appearance streaks than Nowitzki.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/7547642/dallas-mavericks-dirk-nowitzki-think-deserves-all-star


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He shouldn't be there, but he probably will. Kind of hard to shaft the reigning Finals MVP.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dirk's an honest guy. I'm kind of hoping he makes it and then bows out so he can rest and lets another young PF in - everyone's happy that way. He's been doing well of late, though, w/ a nice string of 20+ pt efforts, so hopefully the scrutiny from guys like Charles continue to motivate him.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He made it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

if he doesn't want to be there he should just say he is hurt and let someone else take his spot.


----------

